# Any good sledding in Summit?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

There isn't much. I went to Butler Gulch a few weeks back. There were a few guys with sleds checking out the Jones pass road. I don't think they even bothered to unload the sleds. I didn't hear one all day.

That said, 2-5" today, and maybe a bit more this coming weekend. If we get 15" or so out of the storm, there should be more than enough for the forest service roads to cruise up Montezuma or some other spot. I'd certainly be wary getting off of the roads though.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks man, at this point I don't think we are going to bring the sleds. Probably just cruise whatever is open at the Basin, and party like rock stars


----------

